# Htc Vive Kabel zu LinkBox verlängern



## Dudelll (20. Dezember 2017)

*Htc Vive Kabel zu LinkBox verlängern*

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne die Kabel zwischen PC und Linkbox der Vive verlängern, da ich im Wohnzimmer einfach mehr Platz für Roomscale habe und in meinem Arbeitszimmer ständig gegen die Schreibtische laufe .

Ich habe die letzten zwei Wochen gefühlt drölf tausend Beiträge auf allen möglichen Plattformen gelesen, welche Kabel und bis zu welchen welchen Längen man dazu am besten verwenden könnte, leider bisher ohne Erfolg. Bisher probiert:

- 10m passiv HDMI -> Bild aber rote Blitze ab und an
- 10m aktiv HDMI -> Bild aber immer noch Blitze (sogar eher mehr als passiv) , das könnte allerdings evtl. daran liegen, dass die integrierten Verstärker 5V Ausgangsspannung benötigen, die meine Graka (R9 390 Nitro) evtl. nicht liefern kann? Leider habe ich dazu keine genauen Angaben gefunden und weiß nicht inwiefern das genormt ist.
- 10m passiv aber teurer -> Bild und immer noch rote Blitze

Da ich ungern noch weitere 100 Kabel testen würde, finds auch irgendwie nicht gut gegenüber den Verkäufern wenn man immer wieder zurückschickt, dachte ich ich frag mal hier nach ob jmd. ein funktionierendes Setup mit verlängerten Kabeln hat (evtl. sogar mit einer ähnlichen Graka), und welche Kabel dafür benutzt werden. Das Reddit Wiki kenne ich, allerdings sind viele gelistete Kabel dort zu kurz, in DE nicht erhältlich, oder funktionieren auch nur bei einigen Usern.

Die Länge ist nicht so wichtig und ich denke 7,5m sollten auch reichen, falls damit jmd. Erfahrung hat.

Zusätzliche Frage:

Die Linkbox hat ja auch miniDP, ist DP auf größere Entfernungen eher zu empfehlen als HDMI, leider gar keine Ahnung. Soweit ich weiß unterstützt die 390 HDMI 1.4 und DP1.2.

Ich hoffe jmd. von euch hat bereits Erfahrung damit und bitte entschuldigt wenn ich einen ähnlichen Thread hier im Forum übersehen haben sollte 

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## tobse2056 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Htc Vive Kabel zu LinkBox verlängern*

hab zwar keine Erfahrung mit VR Headsets, aber im Prinzip geht es ja nur um eine HDMI Verbindung und eigentlich sollte HDMI bei der Länge noch keine Problem machen, wo bei ich es  noch nicht über 1080p probiert habe.

Bei Strecken von 15-30Meter verwende ich einfach Aktive HDMI Verstärker und hatte noch nie Probleme damit (bei 1080p )
Und dafür verwende ich keine teuren Hdmi Kabel.

Sowas in der Richtung 
KabelDirekt HDMI 2.0 aktiver Repeater: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die werden über Micro USB versorgt


----------



## Dudelll (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Htc Vive Kabel zu LinkBox verlängern*

Hey,
 ja das war eigentlich auch meine erste Vermutung, mit meinem TV funktionieren die Kabel auch alle (1080p). Ich denke das die Auflösung und die RefreshRate das Problem sind. 
Du hast nicht zufällig die Möglichkeit den Verstärker mal mit z.B. Wqhd und 144Hz o.ä. zu testen ?

Viele Grüße


----------



## tobse2056 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Htc Vive Kabel zu LinkBox verlängern*

hab zwar keinen Verstärker der explizit für 4k bzw hdmi 2.0  geeignet ist. aber ich kann die ich  habe mal an meinen 4k Fernseher hängen.
Der hat zwar zwar nur ein 100hz Panel, aber mal schauen was er mir  an Eingangssignalen anbietet. 

Werde ich nachher mal testen und dann ne Rückmeldung geben


----------



## Dudelll (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Htc Vive Kabel zu LinkBox verlängern*

Das wäre super, vielen Dank schon mal dafür 

Grüße


----------



## tobse2056 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Htc Vive Kabel zu LinkBox verlängern*



Dudelll schrieb:


> Das wäre super, vielen Dank schon mal dafür
> 
> Grüße



so, es läuft gerade bei mir gerade bei im Hintergund mit dem Aufbau:

RX480-- 7,5m (Einfaches HDMI Kabel) - Ligawo verstärker - 7,5m HDMI Kabel - HDMI Verbinder- 4 m Hdmi Kabel-- 4k Fernseher

bei 3840x2140 @ 60hz und HDR  fehlerfrei mit diesen Verstärker Ligawo 6518505 HDMI Kabel Verstarker Repeater: Amazon.de: Elektronik
aber nur bei angeschlossenen Netzteil am Verstärker, die 5v vom HDMI Kabel reichen nicht aus.

Von dem gibt es inzwischen auch die Version 2 die Offiziel für 4k/HDMI 2.0  gegeignet ist.
Ligawo 6526666 HDMI Kabel Booster Pro V2: Amazon.de: Elektronik

aber garantieren kann ich für nichts


----------



## Dudelll (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Htc Vive Kabel zu LinkBox verlängern*

Ok das klingt ja schon gut. Dann werd ich es nächste Woche auch mal mit einem aktiven Verstärker probieren. Vor Weihnachten wird vermutlich knapp mit probieren 
Sollte ja hoffentlich auch bei weniger kabellänge funktionieren :p

Danke fürs testen


----------



## tobse2056 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Htc Vive Kabel zu LinkBox verlängern*

das "Problem" bei vielen Verstärker ist das sie am besten funktionieren wenn sie mittig eingebaut sind, ideal ja wäre ein 5 meter hdmi kabel, verstärker und dann nochmal 5 meter.und bei den ersten 5meter noch USB Kabel für  den Verstärker dazu.
 und dann mit Klebeband einen schönen Kabelbaum daraus bauen .


----------



## Dudelll (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Htc Vive Kabel zu LinkBox verlängern*

Oh ok hätte ich jetzt nicht direkt erwartet.
Hm hab zum testen nur ein 2m und ein 7.5m Kabel da. Falls das nicht klappt Versuch ich's nochmal mit 2x5m.

Usb Kabel brauch ich hoffentlich nicht,  auf dem weg gibt's mehr als genug Steckdosen.


----------



## tobse2056 (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Htc Vive Kabel zu LinkBox verlängern*

würde wenn auch empfehlen erstmal zu testen, 7,5m --- repeater --2m-- Linkbox.
Der Vorschlag wegen 2x 5m war aus den Beschreibungen der meisten Repeater abgeleitet, am ende muss eh rum testen was am besten geht.

Irgendwie blöd das es keine perfekte Lösung gibt wo die Funktion garantiert ist.

Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand anders der auch schon Erfahrungen mit langen HDMI strecken gemacht hat.


----------



## Dudelll (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Htc Vive Kabel zu LinkBox verlängern*

Ja so richtig standardisiert kommt einem das nicht vor. Leider gibt's hier vor Ort keinen Elektro Händler mit humanen Preisen wo man man schneller mal Kabel probieren oder vorführen lassen könnte die wirklich funktionieren. Ist über online Bestellungen nicht wirklich optimal.
Eigentlich sollte das ja auch im Interesse der Händler sein um nicht soviel Rücklauf von 4k/60hz Kabeln zu bekommen die dann doch nur mit hd wirklich funktionieren.

Ansonsten nehm ich auch dankend Kabel Empfehlungen an die ihre Spezifikationen wirklich erfüllen


----------

